# إلى مهندسى انتاج وميكانيكا .. دا أول طلب أطلبه وأرجو الرد سريعا



## eng.M.Hasanin (6 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا محمد حسنين - طالب بالفرقة ال 3 - شعبة ميكانيكا قوى
كلية الهندسة - جامعة الإسكندرية 
وبصراحة المنتدى باستفاد منه جدا لما بينطلب منى ريبورتات او بحب أعرف معلومات لنفسى عن أى جزء خاص بدراستى او برة دراستى 
فأنا دا اول موضوع ليا وهو طلب مش موضوع

أرجوكم انا مطلوب منى ريبورت عن 
Materials used in shaft casting
و ال shaft heat treatment
وانا بحثت كتير جدا ع النت ومش لاقى أى حاجة نهائيا تفيدنى :4:
أرجوكم ساعدونى اعرف بس ايه المواد المستخدمة فى صناعة الshafts
وجزئية ال heat treatment
وانا عندى كتاب انتاج عن خصائص المواد وكدة ف هعرف اتصرف فى الباقى 
وأرجو الرد على طلبى سريعا
لانى المفرود أسلم الريبورت يوم السبت 
إن شاء الله​


----------



## eng.M.Hasanin (7 أبريل 2011)

19 مشاهدة ومفيش اى رد !!
ع العموم انا مستني


----------



## eng.M.Hasanin (7 أبريل 2011)

متشكرين جدا يا بشمهندسين واضح ان مفيش حد هيرد عليا .. هبقى افوت مرة تانية


----------



## ديدين (8 أبريل 2011)

المواد المستخدمة في الشافت أو الأعمدة في معظم الحالات هي الأصلاب
و يوجد أنواع كثيرة من الأصلاب التي يمكن استخدامها في الأعمدة، و من بينها:

الأصلاب غير الممزوجة التي تحتوي على أقل من 1 % من المنغنيز و منها:

الصلب c 22 بتقصية في حدود 880° و إرجاع في حدود 200°

الصلب c 35 بتقصية في حدود 830° و إرجاع في حدود 550°

الصلب c 45 بتقصية في حدود 840° و إرجاع في حدود 550°


أصلاب ضعيفة المزج:
الأصلاب :
10nc6
إلى غاية
20nc6

18cd4

35cd4
إلى غاية
45cd4

30nc11

كلها أصلاب تستعمل في صناعة الأعمدة

تحياتي . . .


----------



## ahmed alfaid (10 أبريل 2011)

احب اضيف ان من اهم المواد التي تستخدم في صناعة الاعمده الان هي 42CrMo4
ومنه نوعين 1- Hardened and Tempered ودرجه صلادته تتراوح من 25 -32 HRC ويستخدم في تصنيع الاعمده احيانا علي صلادته من غير معالجه حراريه لذلك يستخدم في تصنيع الاعمده الكبيره و الطويله و احيانا مع معالجه حرارية حسب الوظيفة
2- Annealed : درجه صلادته قليله لذا من الافضل عمل معالجه حراريه للعامود بعد التشغيل


----------

